# Why buy American?



## ICE (Jul 31, 2011)

Traffic was stopped and the car hit me at 40mph.  When I saw the car in the mirror I figured the driver might be injured so I ran to the car without looking at mine.  When I did look at mine, from 35' away, I was taken aback at the lack of damage.  It wasn't until I got close that I saw the bumper.  I couldn't get the drivers door open on the Toyota and I lost half a bumper.


----------



## brudgers (Jul 31, 2011)

I suspect that it ain't American oil that powers that beast.


----------



## Frank (Aug 1, 2011)

We spent 48 minutes cutting a 17 year old out of an F350 yesterday afternoon after inteaction with trees.

And then another hour picking up the tools


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 1, 2011)

It is simple physics a large 5,000 lbs vehicle getting hit by a smaller 3,000 lbs will win all the time. I wish i could find the letter to the editor written by a local neuro surgeon abour how his family drives nothing but large SUV's and he views the extra gas consumptions as cheap health insurance.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 1, 2011)

I like the receiver hitch.  I leave mine in all the time too.  I figure that if some cell phone texting knucklehead is going to rear end me, the least I can do is put my hitch through his radiator.


----------



## brudgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> I like the receiver hitch.  I leave mine in all the time too.  I figure that if some cell phone texting knucklehead is going to rear end me, the least I can do is put my hitch through his radiator.


  Yeah, nobody ever got rear-ended until there were cell phones.   That's why you're not being a complete dick.


----------



## rshuey (Aug 1, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> I like the receiver hitch.  I leave mine in all the time too.  I figure that if some cell phone texting knucklehead is going to rear end me, the least I can do is put my hitch through his radiator.


I am the same way. I have a hitch on my truck, my Tahoe and my Trailblazer.


----------



## cboboggs (Aug 1, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> I like the receiver hitch.  I leave mine in all the time too.  I figure that if some cell phone texting knucklehead is going to rear end me, the least I can do is put my hitch through his radiator.


Same Here.


----------



## jim baird (Aug 1, 2011)

On the front of a locomotive they call it a cowcatcher, don't they?


----------



## ICE (Aug 1, 2011)

I have a hitch on my bicycle.


----------



## Mule (Aug 1, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Yeah, nobody ever got rear-ended until there were cell phones.   That's why you're not being a complete dick.


Was that necessary?


----------



## RJJ (Aug 1, 2011)

Those comments need not be posted! Not necessary!


----------



## ICE (Aug 1, 2011)

Radiator shops should give away hitches.  This makes the third radiator for me.  The other two didn't get past the hitch, both women and both drove away.


----------



## pwood (Aug 1, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> I have a hitch on my bicycle.


  i have a hitch in my git along!


----------



## ICE (Aug 1, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> i have a hitch in my git along!


That was funny!  Until I realized....me too.


----------



## Architect1281 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hit one of those with a Chrysler New Yorker 90 popped a hole in the license plate and being year one on air bags it went off

 new plate removed bag superglue wheel cover back together - back on road


----------



## brudgers (Aug 1, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> Was that necessary?


   Is bragging about leaving a hitch in so that one can screw up someone else's life even worse after a fender bender, necessary?


----------



## Mule (Aug 2, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Is bragging about leaving a hitch in so that one can screw up someone else's life even worse after a fender bender, necessary?


It was the second part of your comment that did not need to be said. If you hadn't made that comment nothing would have been said!


----------



## north star (Aug 2, 2011)

** * * **

Mule,



It's what he does, ...regularly!    

** * * **


----------



## beach (Aug 2, 2011)

I remove my hitch so as not to cause any damage to a vehicle that may rear end me while the driver is concentrating on texting or primping in their mirror.

Is that PC enough?itty


----------



## ICE (Aug 2, 2011)

I figure that if they are going to hit me, I should make every effort to keep the insurance claim down.  Why should I give up a bumper every time?  Now if I back into them, my bad.


----------



## karmann33 (Aug 2, 2011)

I too leave my hitch in at all times but, not to do damage to someone's vehicle. To protect mine from some dumbXXX from damaging my truck while they're talking or texting while driving which should be against the law. The reason I don't comment more on here is there is always one or two tough guys on every forum hiding behind their computer running their lips and would never talk that way in person. You kiddies have a nice day!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 2, 2011)

In my part of the country we prefer a heavier bumper on the front. You can push the ones that can't drive off the mountain and they keep the wildlife from totaling out your vehiclehttp://reunel.com/collision.html''>http://reunel.com/collision.html' rel="external nofollow">

http://reunel.com/collision.html


----------



## brudgers (Aug 2, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> It was the second part of your comment that did not need to be said. If you hadn't made that comment nothing would have been said!


  It's the leaving the hitch in just to screw up someone's life that doesn't need to be done. If the person hadn't bragged about it, we wouldn't have known what a stud he is and nothing would have been said.  It's a bit ironic that going around trying to cause greater property damage and putting people's lives at hazard is what you are defending as socially acceptable.


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 2, 2011)

Geezzzee people. Get a perspective.  You leave hitch in because you need and use it, not to tote around the extra weight just in case someone hits you.


----------



## Frank (Aug 2, 2011)

Note that if a car hits the back of a pickup a dropped hitch might engage the bumper if the car does not dive too much on braking.  If no hitch present the receiver will go over the car bumper and take out the grill hood fenders and radiator, if not the windshield.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 2, 2011)

I take mine out so it doesn't get stolen, it's height adjustable, a bit pricey, and also so folks (mostly me) don't bash their knees into it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 2, 2011)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Is bragging about leaving a hitch in so that one can screw up someone else's life even worse after a fender bender, necessary?


You more than anyone on this board should be able to recognize sarcasm.


----------



## Min&Max (Aug 2, 2011)

I leave my hitch in just because I'm to lazy to take it out. If there are additional benefits so much the better. If I am in the small car hitting the rear end of a large vehicle it would appear that the other guys hitch may actually be beneficial to my health. Replacing a radiator--no big deal if it saves multiple trips to the oral surgeon.


----------



## texasbo (Aug 2, 2011)

I was going to stop at just getting a trailer hitch.

But after reading this thread, I'm going to get a trailer hitch, attach it to a railroad tie on the back of my truck, and slap on a bumper sticker that proclaims I only have a 50.00 deductible.

Enjoy your cell phone chat and your latte'...

And yet again, another lurker states that they rarely participate because of a-holes...


----------



## beach (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm still waiting for: "You only put your hitch on your American made truck so the foreign vehicles will hit it, you racist...."


----------



## alora (Aug 2, 2011)

texasbo said:
			
		

> ...And yet again, another lurker states that they rarely participate because of a-holes...


Nice to see you pluralized "a-holes" to include yourself.

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?5793-Personal-experience&p=57169&viewfull=1#post57169


----------



## texasbo (Aug 2, 2011)

alora said:
			
		

> Nice to see you pluralized "a-holes" to include yourself.http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?5793-Personal-experience&p=57169&viewfull=1#post57169


Ya, thanks for the random link that has nothing to do with this thread. Maybe you should look at the actual post in this thread, and see who it was referring to. If you want to call me an a-hole for slapping down some blowhard for relentlessly harassing other members, then I'll wear it with pride...

I hardly think lurkers and new members have anything to worry about with me. I have been nothing but helpful with those who participate in a civil manner; a category that you just stepped out of.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 2, 2011)

Lets bring it down a notch or two folks!


----------



## beach (Aug 2, 2011)

> I like the receiver hitch. I leave mine in all the time too. I figure that if some cell phone texting knucklehead is going to rear end me, the least I can do is put my hitch through his radiator.


Is that statement really that offensive to anyone here?

Is it really necessary to call someone a "dick" because of that statement?

 Would you honestly call someone that name TO THEIR FACE because of that statement?


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 2, 2011)

> Would you honestly call someone that name TO THEIR FACE because of that statement?


I have been known to say "so Richard who is your insurance through"  

No offense to anyone in here


----------



## ICE (Aug 2, 2011)

karmann33 said:
			
		

> The reason I don't comment more on here is there is always one or two tough guys on every forum hiding behind their computer running their lips and would never talk that way in person. You kiddies have a nice day!


I have heard similar laments.  Somehow, all that bad behavior eludes me.  Either my sensitivity radar is turned way down, or it's so seldom as to not stand out.

I have started a hundred threads and posted near 400 times.  In all of that, there hasn't been an instance where I felt put upon.  Oh sure, there were a couple of jerky replies.  So what, you deal with it.

If you are sitting out, and two years with 23 posts indicates that you are, because you are afraid of getting jumped on, get over it, it's not going to happen.

You want to lament about getting picked on, at least have the courage to get picked on.

The other thing that crosses my mind is that you may be a pot stir.

I don't know, sometimes I have to read a Brudgers' post several times to get it.  Here Brudgers said Coug Dad wasn't a complete dick and look what happened.  People took it all wrong and figured that to mean that he's an incomplete dick, which we all know is the dreaded dick-head.  Try to keep a clear head and not read too much into it.  Such small potatoes for folks to get so riled up.

One telling aspect of this is the deafening silence from Coug Dad.  It's his jackpot and he handles it better than the rest of you.

I have been called both complete and incomplete. Some of you may want to do that now.  Go ahead, I can take it and it may be cathartic for karmann to observe how I handle it.

Tiger


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 2, 2011)

Folks here have neat rides without bumpers!


----------



## Mr Softy (Aug 3, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> If you are sitting out, and two years with 23 posts indicates that you are, because you are afraid of getting jumped on, get over it, it's not going to happen.You want to lament about getting picked on, at least have the courage to get picked on.


one forum on which i participate has a firm rule - attack the idea, not the person.

if there's disagreement or alternate views, there is a civil way to express that disagreement.

as Frank Zappa once said, you can't polish a turd.

one shouldn't have to screw up their courage to participate.


----------



## Mr Softy (Aug 3, 2011)

and for the record, i don't have a trailer hitch.


----------



## brudgers (Aug 3, 2011)

Mr Softy said:
			
		

> one forum on which i participate has a firm rule - attack the idea, not the person.   if there's disagreement or alternate views, there is a civil way to express that disagreement.  as Frank Zappa once said, you can't polish a turd.  one shouldn't have to screw up their courage to participate.


   If someone says, "I'm going to leave and never come back" on the internet, do they really mean it?


----------



## pwood (Aug 3, 2011)

[quote=as Frank Zappa once said, you can't polish a turd.

and as i recall over hearing Jim Morrisons' reply to frank "you gonna eat that" :mrgreen: jim did!


----------



## beach (Aug 3, 2011)

I used to go see Frank Zappa whenever he played close to me, now I go see his son, Dweezil, do Franks stuff and it's pretty good!


----------



## pwood (Aug 3, 2011)

i wore out one copy of the Mothers of Invention album. who could imagine? Suzy Creamcheese ,it was all good!


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 3, 2011)

CD is a great guy and I even respect Brudgers. Ya'all can call me Richard any time  

[stones in this line of work is necessary]


----------



## Mr Softy (Aug 3, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> I used to go see Frank Zappa whenever he played close to me, ...


ditto, going back to the Roxy band.


----------



## incognito (Aug 4, 2011)

If you have to "screw up your courage to participate" ya ain't got much to start with anyway.

Now I gave you a freebie to start with. Arch your back and fire away. Just consider this practice.


----------



## ICE (Aug 4, 2011)

Mr Softy said:
			
		

> one shouldn't have to screw up their courage to participate.


That's the first step for a lot of people.


----------



## Mr Softy (Aug 4, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> That's the first step for a lot of people.


point taken.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like we might get a change to "Hard Serve" after all.....


----------



## Architect1281 (Aug 5, 2011)

Beach Frank (the Dental Floos Tycoon) Zappa now set out to prove himself wrong

http://www.tellmewhereonearth.com/Web%20Pages/Poop/Poop_Page_1.htm

Not only can you polish it yo can profit by it!

Then there is the ever optomistic side of life http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1loyjm4SOa0

thank you MontY


----------

